# Better picture of Barb's collection for sale



## barb2 (Oct 11, 2006)

These are all green, in excellent condition. Others to follow. I'm going from left to right.
 1. 2 in., 6 sided, 3 ribbed, 3 plain
 2. 3 in., 6 sided, 2 ribbed, 3 plain, 1 Not To Be Taken
 3. 4 in., 6 sided, 2 ribbed, 3 plain, 1 Not To Be Taken
 4. 41/2 in., Coffin shaped, Not To Be Taken
 5. 6 in., 6 sided, 2 ribbed, 3 plain, KULSOLEG
 6. 5 in., rectangular, Not To Be Taken
 7. 4 in. hexigon, 3 ribbed, 3 plain (Jim's favorite!)--Loved your pictures-great collection!!


----------



## Jim (Oct 11, 2006)

Nice bottles, Barb. I would be very interested in your green hexagon poison. Please e-mail me with a price. Thanks! ~Jim


----------



## barb2 (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi all,

 I really need help on educating myself on the value of all of these---HELP!
 Jim see email. Thank you for all of your interest and caring about my situation.  As the saying goes MY loss is YOUR gain.  Life will go!!!!
 Thanks again,
 Barb


----------



## stinger haut (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi Barb,
 Do you have any pontiled sodas or mineral water bottles for sale?
 If so, please, either reply a post on this forum or email me at jackhenry72@yahoo.com
 Thank you,
 Stinger


----------



## barb2 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi
 I think I do, I will try to look through them and post pictures--the only problem I have right now is that I was offered a bid for my whole collection.  I have to decide over the weekend if I want to sell them individually or all of them together. So I am going to post as many pictures as I can this weekend and then get the opinion of this wonderful forum if there are any rare bottles that I am unaware of.
 I want to THANK everyone for all of the help--you've been great!!
 Barb


----------

